# What are your favorite sports?



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Basketball, golf, running


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Baseball and football. I play catcher in baseball. :biggrin1:


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Michigan Football
Boston Bruins Hockey
New England Patriots Football
Michigan Hockey
I think you get the picture...


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Football, Basketball, Kayaking, Rock Climbing, Fishing, Mud Ridin, and Huntin lol...


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

football, volleyball, basketball
Mizzou football


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

football, basketball, olympic recurve archery
Michigan State....well anything michigan state


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Plus ROLL TIDEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

football baseball anythin outdoors and snowmobiles are the best...currently in between sleds tho


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Obviously ARCHERY and HUNTING but I also love Cross Country, Track, Ultimate Frisbee, weight lifting and just running in general

I hope to train for a marathon and/or a triathalon once my senior year is done and over with


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Football, running, rugby, baseball, weightlifting, motocross, and basketball.

Jake


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Baseball and basketball.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

BOWHUNTING. Oh and dodgeball


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> BOWHUNTING. Oh and dodgeball


dallas cowboy football


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow a lot more guys lift here than i thought
haha im 6' 3" and have the freshman and sophmore dead lift record at our school
4th in the Varsity level


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

weightliftin,football,huntin,archery


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

baseball, kayaking, and when I get my license muddin :teeth:Go Hogs and the Cards


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hunting Hunting Football and oh Hunting lol


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

:set1_thinking:
Do you consider poker to be a sport?
How about drinking beer?


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

Hoosierflogger said:


> :set1_thinking:
> Do you consider poker to be a sport?
> How about drinking beer?


 yea i need to add beer pong to mine


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not that big of a sports guy, I barely even watch sports and if someone asked me who's playing who on what day I honestly would have no clue or no care at all about it. I used to do track and was pretty good but I gave that up. I shoot trap quite a bit and I do pretty good with it and i love to do some bass fishing. I also like to play volleyball every now and then.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

fishin running baseball muddin and some dragracing


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I bench 250 and deadlift like 200 and squat 490.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I bench 250 and deadlift like 200 and squat 490.


I'd like to see a picture of you..bc you must be huge...so please picture ...and possible a video of you squating or benching would be better (i can believe 200 deadlift)


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Cross country running, snow sports( all of them), wakeboarding, and I want to get into supermoto but my parents don't want me to get a motorcycle. I'll probably get into mudding instead if I can find a good Chevy s10 zr2 for a good price. Oh and I need to get my license first lol


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

football and baseball


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I like archery, darts, ultimate frisbee, bowling, pool.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

competative bass fishing, baseball, hunting, and basketball


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

bowling


hoytarcherygal said:


> football, basketball, olympic recurve archery
> Michigan State....well anything michigan state


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dwill said:


> I'd like to see a picture of you..bc you must be huge...so please picture ...and possible a video of you squating or benching would be better (i can believe 200 deadlift)


agreed


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

mine are baseball and football


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

i played linebacker, flanker and cornerback in football and in baseball i played outfield


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Football and weight lifting are some of my favorites but throwing Discus is probably the greatest sport on earth...


----------

